# camera for filming hunts



## HawgHunterMK (Jun 8, 2010)

can anyone recommend a video camera that would be good for filming hunts? this isnt for a tv show or anything just enjoy doing it! i got my first filmed hunt last year on video, but it was a household camcorder and it was decent but i want something that willl take a little bit better quality video, but i also dont wont to break the bank.
 thanks guys


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 8, 2010)

Go find a used Canon GL2.  It's not HD.  But, for the price, you cannot beat the image quality.

Biggest drawback is the size of the LCD screen.  But it's about the same size as a regular handi-cam type camera.  Great camera that you can find for a decent price. 

If you're gonna do it, invest in a really good tripod with a removable fluid head that you could install on a quality camera arm.

Those would be the three things you'd need minimum if you want good quality footage.  Camera, tripod with fluid head, camera arm.

I'd guess you can find all three for somewhere in the $1200-$1500 range all in if you look around.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 8, 2010)

Might want to check this post for some information.

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=4022340&postcount=2

Hoss


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jun 8, 2010)

http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=ModelInfoAct&fcategoryid=139&modelid=19943

The new line of Canon DSLR cameras have the ability to shoot full HD Movies .... Plus a nice still shot camera too.

Jim K


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 9, 2010)

Those are nice, but would not be nearly controlable or customizable as a video camera dedicated to the task IMO.

Get a camera to take pictures.  Get a video camera to take video.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jun 9, 2010)

Well according to some ... they will be seeing more and more use in the film/movie/news industry. Because they are cheap/expendable and provide dang good HD video. 

But then, maybe I was reading the wrong camera magazine, who knows.

http://www.demystifyingdigital.com/...ght-Live-Canon-Digital-SLR-Cameras/index.aspx


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 10, 2010)

Even though this is high priced, here's what Dr. Grant Woods uses for filming deer hunts:  


http://www.growingdeer.tv/view/faq/

hat kind of production gear does the Growing Deer Team use?

Camera: Sony PMW-EX3

Lapel mics: Sennheiser EW112PG3

Shotgun mic: Rode NTG3

Tripod: Gitzo GT3531LSV with a Bogen 503HDV fluid head

Tree Arm: Heartland Sniper with a Bogen 501 fluid head


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 11, 2010)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Well according to some ... they will be seeing more and more use in the film/movie/news industry. Because they are cheap/expendable and provide dang good HD video.
> 
> But then, maybe I was reading the wrong camera magazine, who knows.
> 
> http://www.demystifyingdigital.com/...ght-Live-Canon-Digital-SLR-Cameras/index.aspx



Figure out how to plug in a shotgun mic, a wireless mic and multiple other accessories that are needed to shoot an ENTIRE television show, and then we can talk about whether or not you're reading the right magazines.

I didn't say anything bad about the cameras.  I just said they probably are not the best choice for the purpose stated.  If you want good quality video, you need good quality audio (among other things).....a DSLR will not give that to you.

SNL filmed that sequence like that because they wanted that particular feel and they didn't want to draw attention to the fact that they were filming anything...and they didn't need audio because music would be playing behind it.

If your main purpose for your purchase is to film hunts, buy a video camera.  It gives you many more options for your purpose.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jun 12, 2010)

You're right ... wrong magazine!

Maybe I misread what the OP said....



> can anyone recommend a video camera that would be good for filming hunts? this isnt for a tv show or anything just enjoy doing it!


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 15, 2010)

BriarPatch99 said:


> You're right ... wrong magazine!
> 
> Maybe I misread what the OP said....



Yeh....I think you did.  



> can anyone recommend a video camera that would be good for filming hunts?


----------



## pnome (Jun 15, 2010)

I've been thinking about getting one of these:

http://www.thehuntcam.com/


Just hook that to your hat and put your camcorder in your pack and you're set to record everything you see.

Only problem is my camcorder is old and not compatible with it, or else I'd have bought it long ago.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 15, 2010)

pnome, there are other companies that make similar cameras.  Many of them have self contained capture.

You can spend $1000 on them or you can spend as little as $50 or so.  There's one that sells consistently on ebay for about $50 that records directly to an SD card.  It's self contained, runs on batteries and actually takes decent video.  But it's not super high quality.  You might look into that.


----------



## pnome (Jun 16, 2010)

Huntinfool said:


> pnome, there are other companies that make similar cameras.  Many of them have self contained capture.
> 
> You can spend $1000 on them or you can spend as little as $50 or so.  There's one that sells consistently on ebay for about $50 that records directly to an SD card.  It's self contained, runs on batteries and actually takes decent video.  But it's not super high quality.  You might look into that.



Thanks buddy!  I will.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jun 16, 2010)

I think it Scientific Oregon or Oregon Scientific.  Something like that.  I bought one a while back to test it out as a cheap extra angle and it worked decent.  

Obviously, you can't change the focus and you just kind of "get what you get".  But I think that's the case with any of those.  It records right onto an SD card and you're ready to rock.  Pretty cool and it comes with various ways to mount it.  You could mount it on a bow or gun or something like that with no problem.


----------



## copeland7 (Jun 16, 2010)

we usd to use the gl2 and the xl1s, now we have went to HDV for our show and we now use the XH-A1, all great cameras and fairly rugged. If you getting into filming hunts, even if its not for tv or the net, get ready to spend some dough...


----------

